# Projekt: Buffedgilde



## Mungamau (31. März 2009)

Hiho Buffies!

Ihr habt schon richtig gelesen, das soll ein Projekt meinerseits sein. Die erste Gilde, die nur Buffed.de Mitglieder enthalten soll, möchte ich gerne aufmachen. Einzigste Vorraussetzung: Man muss im Forum hier registriert sein.

Was meint ihr dazu und meint ihr, wir könnten es umsetzen? Wenn ja, wer wprde mitmachen?

PS: Hordegilde


----------



## DonVerse (31. März 2009)

ist schon.. aehm.. circa 10.000x vorgeschlagen worden >.>


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2009)

Aber wenn da jemand reinwill dann registriert er sich einfach schnell und beteiligt sich trotzdem nicht am Forum das registrieren geht einfach und ist in ein paar Minuten erledigt


----------



## Natsumee (31. März 2009)

nö horde ist blöd und stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach ner weile geht sie eh kaputt

es gab sicher schon 100 buffed gilden^^


----------



## Scrätcher (31. März 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Hiho Buffies!
> 
> Ihr habt schon richtig gelesen, das soll ein Projekt meinerseits sein. *Die erste Gilde, die nur Buffed.de Mitglieder enthalten soll,* möchte ich gerne aufmachen. Einzigste Vorraussetzung: Man muss im Forum hier registriert sein.
> 
> ...



dickes Gz! Ich hab glaub auf Konsortium noch nen Lv 13 in der Gilde Buffed aus einem, laut deiner Aussage "nie-existenden Gilde"!^^ Davon abgesehen gibt es sowas wie ne "BuffedGilde" ich such mal kurz den Namen von denen warte...


----------



## SueySite (31. März 2009)

"Mitmoons" <- wenn ich nicht irre ist dies der Name der aktuell existierenden und gesunden Buffed bzw myBuffed Gilde.


----------



## Mungamau (31. März 2009)

Mitmoons... ok, an die hab ich nicht gedacht

Dann wird es eben die 2. Buffedgilde


----------



## Scrätcher (31. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö horde ist blöd und stinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du heute morgen nen Gnom gefrühstückt? War dein Dranai zu lange ohne Wasser in der Sonne? Oder hast deinen Nachtelf am Tag gespielt?

Man man man! ^^


Zum Thema:

Ich erkundige mich grad. *pfeif*


----------



## neo1986 (31. März 2009)

Würde auf Dalvengyr gerne mitmachen aber dafür extra auf nem anderen server anfangen nein.


----------



## Stevesteel (31. März 2009)

Ich halte von solch einer fixen Idee nichts.

Buffed Gilden die es atm gibt: 

Buffed Blackmoore Glutsturm   
BuffeD Das Konsortium Sturmangriff   
Buffed Doomhammer Blackout   
Buffed Nazjatar Glutsturm   
Buffed Nera'thor Raserei   
buffed Thrall Glutsturm   
Buffed Tirion Schattenbrand 

ob und wieweit die mit der HP hier zu tun haben, keine Ahnung.
Aber es ist und bleibt eine schwachsinnige Idee, die nach wenigen Tagen jemand neues aufgreift


----------



## Mungamau (31. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Würde auf Dalvengyr gerne mitmachen aber dafür extra auf nem anderen server anfangen nein.




http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...97474&st=40


----------



## Scrätcher (31. März 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> "Mitmoons"


*ding* *ding* *ding* Genau die hab ich gemeint!



Mungamau schrieb:


> Dann wird es eben die 2. Buffedgilde



Na denn viel Spaß! Die andere hat sich dann nach ein paar Tagen aufgelöst!^^

Vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Glück!^^


----------



## fabdiem (31. März 2009)

pff allein weil es ne horde gilde sein soll ist es schwachsinn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amella (31. März 2009)

löl also ich hab da gestern mit gemacht und es is immernoch eine nette und entspannte atmosphäre^^ naja bis gleich und ich hoffe das sich noch n paar anschließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für .... uns^^

edit: gut das die ganzen experten uns hier mal aufklären das das was wir machen vollkommen ausser luft gegriffen ist und eh nieeeee klappen wird xP


----------



## neo1986 (31. März 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...97474&st=40


?_?


----------



## Trig (31. März 2009)

Salve,

eigentlich sehe ich keinen Grund mir nen Char zu erstellen und mit (netten) Leuten aus nem Forum in eine Gilde zu gehen. Aber wems gefällt....

Nö du, lass ma, bin nicht dabei.

PS: Horde mag zwar stinken, aber....., naja, auch egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (31. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hast du heute morgen nen Gnom gefrühstückt? War dein Dranai zu lange ohne Wasser in der Sonne? Oder hast deinen Nachtelf am Tag gespielt?
> 
> Man man man! ^^




ich habe zu viele anti horde und anti ally posts gelesen nun mag ich horde nicht mehr die sollen ja pöse sein und immer alle killen

also stinken sie und sind blö.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (31. März 2009)

Amella schrieb:


> löl also ich hab da gestern mit gemacht und es is immernoch eine nette und entspannte atmosphäre^^ naja bis gleich und ich hoffe das sich noch n paar anschließen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein nein, brauchst keine Sorge haben, die Gilde wird alles zusammen machen, es werden nie böse Worte fallen und niemand wird aus der Gilde gekickt.
Höre nicht auf die bösen Neider!
Ihr seid immerhin schon über 12h eine Gemeinschaft!
Das wird!


----------



## Scrätcher (31. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe zu viele anti horde und anti ally posts gelesen nun mag ich horde nicht mehr die sollen ja pöse sein und immer alle killen
> 
> also stinken sie und sind blö....
> 
> ...



Lieber Natsu! Das kommt dir nur so vor! In Wahrheit tragen unsere Kriegsbären trauer weil wir einen hochrangigen Allianzler für einen schnöden Erfolg töten mußten!
Du siehst! Wir sind garnicht so fies wie du meinst!


Zurück zum Thema:

Ok! Hordengilde war ne gute Entscheidung! Wie wir alle wissen sind die Allis blöd und stinken! 

Aber habt ihr auch ne Ausrichtung? PvE-Gilde, PvP-Gilde? Als "Main"-Gilde? Oder werden auch nur "Ab und zu zum Twinken"-Mitglieder aufgenommen? Ich denke das wäre interessant, wenn ihr mal sagen würdet was ihr da genau vorhabt....


----------



## Mungamau (31. März 2009)

Also die Gilde wird sich noch bewähren müssen. Wir stimmen gerade über den Gildennamen ab. Wir werden eine sowohl als auch Gile werden, aslo PvE sowohl PvP, um maximalen Spaß zu haben und für Jeden das geeignete zu bringen.


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu und meint ihr, wir könnten es umsetzen? Wenn ja, wer wprde mitmachen?


Man könnte es locker umsetzen, weil ja beinahe jeder WoW Spieler, der zumindest mal 80 ist hier im Forum angemeldet ist.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. März 2009)

Also ich hab noch nen 

Level 15 "OMG mein Realm ist schonwieder down!!"-Char dort rumfahren!

Würd ab und zu mal zu besuch kommen aber das ist dann ECHT selten!


----------

